# Surface Plate



## ELHEAD (Jul 30, 2016)

just today seen this at Black Dog salvage in Roanoke, VA. Some may have seen the show Salvage Dogs on TV.
No tape but my guess is 48"X72"X15" . It's sitting outside.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jul 31, 2016)

At the shop where I work we have a 48" X 96" X 24" granite plate, the tag reads 5600+ Lb's


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 31, 2016)

Did you buy it?

At least it's sitting on a stand.  Wonder if it's on three points? Still has the factory tag.  Looks like a bad rust stain, KCL will take care of it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 31, 2016)

good headstone


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 31, 2016)

If a guy had a use for it, a place to put it, a way to load it, get it home, and unload it, and was willing to pay the considerable cost to recondition and re-certify it, that surface plate might be a great deal if it was free...


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 31, 2016)

looks like a "Leavarite".


As in leave her right there! 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------

